# Making Prints



## justinetf (May 5, 2013)

What do you digital illustrators use to make prints? I don't have a very nice printer, but I want to print a 18"x24" poster to submit for an exhibit. Should I just print it at Kinko's or something?

Thanks!


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yeah that could work in a pinch but if you could find a print house close to youthat would be a very big improvement. On line print houses will work as well. Minuteman press does a wonderful job for me...here are some locations that may be near you.

http://www.minutemanpress.com/store_finder.html


----------



## justinetf (May 5, 2013)

Thanks, George!


----------

